# MILLERS FEERY--- CRAPPIE



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Went down to Bouge cheeta on the Alabama riverthis past weekend and it was slow. Crappie are just starting to move up on the banks but not strong. We caught 17 on Sat. and 12 on sun on jigs (red head yellow tail}They are still playing with the water level, by 3 feet up and down. After the rain this week it will be two weeks before they get the water back to normal. Caught a few bass, they are in the weeds and shallow but they are going on bed. Water temp was 68.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report james...still hoping to do some freshwater fishing up that way...


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I plan on you coming! Got to get it right before I ask you. You know how I am, you saw me saltwater fish.when I do it, I will do it right where everyone catches a lot of fish and it is coming very soon so be ready.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

give me a little notice and i'm there man...can't wait and if you fish em' like you do in big water, then i know we'll get after them in the skinny water...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.

Now that's cool, that's a fishin trip about to happen right in front of us. 

Let us know how yall do. 

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Garbo, you gotthat right. He will be up here with in the month, And catch all he wants. He knows how I am, I always make sure I can put people on fish before I bring them and that is not a for sure thing but the best that I can do. He has been a very good friend and if we just sat on the river and drank beer and watch the gaters it would be fun. You might like this? My boat is small but it catches fish!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report james. We are heading up there this evening. Hoping for some crappie but with all this rain I doubt we will do much good. maybe the catfish will be biting.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *REEL FEISTY (3/25/2009)*Garbo, you gotthat right. He will be up here with in the month, And catch all he wants. He knows how I am, I always make sure I can put people on fish before I bring them and that is not a for sure thing but the best that I can do. He has been a very good friend and if we just sat on the river and drank beer and watch the gaters it would be fun. You might like this? My boat is small but it catches fish!


*I completely understand. And it soundslike a HUGE time. *

*Just make sure and take pics and share themAfterwards. Good Luck*


----------

